
3D Hair Synthesis Using Volumetric Variational Autoencoders - juliendorra
http://linjieluo.com/publications/3d-hair-synthesis-using-volumetric-variational-autoencoders/
======
tetrazine
On the topic of hair synthesis... a particularly mind-blowing legal complaint
alleges a startup CEO that has published and shown at Siggraph repeatedly of
fabricating large elements of their tech. It was brought by a core research
scientist working on hair (who brought the complaint) who also alleges that he
was fired without warning when he revealed this fabrication (after consistent
warnings that he would do so if changes were not made at the company), and
that the CEO and others _assaulted him_ while attempting to keep him from
removing personal data from his laptop. Other gems: the research scientist
alleges that they withheld months of pay, that the CEO doesn't even have a
work visa valid for his work as CEO, and that the CEO used his position as a
professor to copy results from papers under review and integrate them into
their product. If they don't settle this will be a very interesting lawsuit.

[https://regmedia.co.uk/2018/07/19/sadeghi_pinscreen_complain...](https://regmedia.co.uk/2018/07/19/sadeghi_pinscreen_complaint.pdf)

And take a look at that, the founder in question is the last author on this
paper. And another member of Pinscreen is the first. I'm going to have fun
replicating this one.

~~~
slavik81
I remember that Real Time Live presentation. It was... bad. Watching it again,
I just noticed this gem of a comment from when it was first posted to YouTube:

"That avatar maker around 37:00 seems too good to be true.﻿" ~vfxforge, 1 year
ago

[https://youtu.be/hpuEdXn_M0Q?t=1874](https://youtu.be/hpuEdXn_M0Q?t=1874)

------
dreaming1234
This company Pinscreen fakes results in academic publications which their
former VP of engineering documents: [http://sadeghi.com/dr-iman-sadeghi-v-
pinscreen-inc-et-al/](http://sadeghi.com/dr-iman-sadeghi-v-pinscreen-inc-et-
al/)

~~~
52-6F-62
Well that was a hell of a read. I'd go as far as to say that anybody who's
checking into this thread should read it.

It just kept escalating.

~~~
andybak
My main observation is that the main players in this have very strange hair
for people whose field of research is hair rendering...

------
bigtech
Video version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT2EiLG4Mrg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT2EiLG4Mrg)

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
Oh god. Some of those "input images" are very clear signs that the whole thing
is faked.

------
TuringTest
It's funny how the volume model for the dog predicts an empty space for the
shoulders, which the dog doesn't have. A hiccup of creating it from a trained
model of hairstyles, I suppose.

------
escherplex
Static is nice but next step would be inclusion of CG physics to realistically
simulate hair motion while head is being rotated quickly (meaning lots of
_fun_ affine transform minutiae incorporating inertia). There's probably a
market for that in anime.

------
ObsoleteNerd
Is it just me or do the volumetric renditions not even come close to matching
the source photos? It's like the photos were picked later to try and match the
graphics.

------
olliej
Oh that dog is amazing. I wish they had more of those examples.

Almost makes me want to implement the paper, just so i can add long flowing
locks to my dogs :D

------
tlarkworthy
The results look blurry to me, particularly the top left blonde hair. I think
Pixar has achieved better looking results.

------
milesokeefe
Interesting to see Snap's involvement here. I wonder what kind of Snapchat
integration they're considering.

------
TaylorAlexander
Oooh! I was wondering how you do a volumetric autoencoder.

------
diegoperini
So is it fake/half fake/genuine?

